# Bronc Halters



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 6, 2012)

I have seen these halters online and in a few stores, but haven't actually seen them on any horses. So what's the deal with bronc halters? I saw this one that was labeled for showmanship. Does anyone else use bronc halters?







 

Edited-- ---

I also saw this picture on line which show that some of the bronc halters do look okay on some mini faces.


----------



## Lori W (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never seen them on a mini, but I think their little heads would get lost with all that leather - especially at the noseband! I'd be interested to hear what other have to say.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 6, 2012)

I've seen them and think they are extremely ugly.


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 6, 2012)

I dont care for the noseband...i would never have one...


----------



## Flying minis (Feb 6, 2012)

Hate them. Have had friends that really like them for looks - but they are absolutely USELESS on a horse. think about it - the reason for that big noseband is to spread pressure across the nose (exact opposite of a rope halter by the way), so that when a bronc rider is pulling on that rope for balance, it doesn't hamper the horse's ability to buck (I know this because my son was a bronc rider for a while). So any pulls you give on the halter basically mean pretty much nothing to the horse. I had one friend who asked me to help her daughter with her showmanship horse, because he was getting so pushy and wouldn't do anything for her - I led him around and tried to correct him with the bronc halter - no luck. Changed to his regular halter (not even a rope halter, just regular nylon) and 100% better.

I suppose if you like the look, and your horse is really well mannered, no problem, you could use them, but if anything happened that you actually needed to be able to control him with the halter, it doesn't work with these.

Plus, personally, I hate the look.


----------



## Genie (Feb 6, 2012)

Any judging I have seen would likely not favour that look.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think that halter would make any horse look good--I will be blunt & say that I find that halter downright UGLY!

More important--I seriously doubt that it would fit well on a mini. I very much doubt that it is truly made and sized for a Mini. Look at the length of the cheeks--they look too long, which means the noseband will sit much too low on the nose. You won't be able to pull the halter up high enough to make the noseband sit in the right place. The noseband is probably too small to fit high up on the nose (can't tell how much it will adjust) and the throatlatch will allow the halter to be pulled up only so far. I can't tell for sure from a photo, but it looks quite possible that the throatlatch is overly long, and the crownpiece looks so short. It looks like someone has put a Mini length crown onto a bigger size halter to make it fit smaller.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.starstruckdesigns.com/tealbronc1.JPG

This is on a full size horse (still unattractive) and the mini one pictured doesn't look to scale.


----------



## Genie (Feb 7, 2012)

That's not an attractive look i.m.h.o.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a fan....


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Feb 8, 2012)

I saw one on a friends mini and thought it was really UGLY, i don't think any judge would like that type of halter in a showmanship class.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally love them (& bling). Would never show in one but do use them around the barn. where did you find the one you posted a picture of?


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 10, 2012)

Mock2Farms said:


> I personally love them (& bling). Would never show in one but do use them around the barn. where did you find the one you posted a picture of?


I just googled it-- here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miniature-Horse-FANCY-Showmanship-Halter-Tack-ZEBRA-/280612286311


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Aug 14, 2012)

I would use this in a parade or something, if i liked them, but would never use them in the barn or show them in it. I agree it looks ugly


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Aug 14, 2012)

Heres a Mini Curly wearing one. And our POA Gelding (He was doing Canada Day Pony Rides)

Im not sure why I dont have pictures of some of our other guys wearing them.

I dont use them for anything other than pony rides cause they are sparkly and the kids love them.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 15, 2012)

SilverRose Farms said:


> Heres a Mini Curly wearing one. And our POA Gelding (He was doing Canada Day Pony Rides)
> 
> Im not sure why I dont have pictures of some of our other guys wearing them.
> 
> I dont use them for anything other than pony rides cause they are sparkly and the kids love them.


I like the Canadian flag one. I can see them being kinda cool for events, parade etc but I don't think I would use for showmanship or even any performance classes at an AMHR show.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Aug 15, 2012)

I would never use them to show. To me if they are used they are used at public events to just add a little sparkle.

The Bronc Nose Bands Ive seen on most minis dont look good at all or horses for that matter. I hated them. Im still not a huge fan though because my mom made some for the ponies for the pony rides and stuff I do use them and think they are cute in that setting.

But never would I use them for showmanship or hunter or jumper or any performance class.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 15, 2012)

Mock2Farms said:


> where did you find the one you posted a picture of?


I think I saw it on ebay.


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Aug 15, 2012)

I think they look ugly on a mini. They won't make a mini look very nice in Showmanship,i don't think many judges would like the look.


----------



## Marty (Aug 15, 2012)

Gawdy, cheap looking, I wouldn't even have one around for daily barn use


----------

